#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Γενικά περί κατάταξης κόμβων

## Pappos

Ένα πρόβλημα που παρατηρείται στους κόμβους είναι και η συμπεριφορά αυτών ως προς την θεώρησή τους.
Γενικά θεωρούμε τρεις περιπτώσεις κόμβων.

αρθρωτοί κόμβοιάκαμπτοι κόμβοιημιάκαμπτοι κόμβοι
Παρακάτω βλέπετε τους κόμβους ως προς την θεώρησή τους




στην πρώτη εικόνα από *αριστερά έχουμε άκαμπτο κόμβο, στο μέσο αρθρωτό κόμβο και τέλος δεξιά ημιάκαμπτο κόμβο*.

Στην πράξη τέτοιοι κόμβοι θεωρούνται οι παρακάτω




*Αριστερά έχουμε την περίπτωση του αρθρωτού κόμβου, στο μέσο του άκαμπτου κόμβου και στο τέλος δεξιά τον ημιάκαμπτο κόμβο.*
Με άλλα λόγια έχουμε την δυνατότητα μέσα από το πλαίσιο του Ευρωκώδικα 3 να κατατάξουμε τους κόμβους στις τρεις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις.

Για να μπορεί ο κόμβος να θεωρηθεί άκαμπτος, είναι κοινή πρακτική να εισάγουμε νευρώσεις στο υποστύλωμα. Ο Ευρωκώδικας 3 παρέχει τα μέσα για να ελέγξουμε άν αυτές οι νευρώσεις είναι πραγματικά απαραίτητες ώστε ο κόμβος να είναι άκαμπτος και να έχει επαρκή δυσκαμψία. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις στην πράξη που δεν απαιτούνται νευρώσεις και επομένως είναι δυνατός ο οικονομικότερος σχεδιασμός του κόμβου. 

Όταν κόμβοι που θεωρήθηκαν αρθρωτοί βρεθούν αργότερα να έχουν σχετικά σημαντική δυσκαμψία (δηλαδή να είναι ημιάκαμπτοι), ο μελετητής μπορεί να είναι σε θέση να μειώσει το μέγεθος των δοκών. Αυτό οφείλεται απλώς στο γεγονός ότι οι ροπές που παραλαμβάνουν οι κόμβοι μειώνουν τις ροπές ανοίγματος των δοκών.

Λίγα λόγια για την περίπτωση που ο κόμβος είναι ημιάκαμπτος

Ο απλούστερος τρόπος για να προσομοιωθεί η συμπεριφορά αυτή είναι με ένα στροφικό ελατήριο μεταξύ των άκρων των δύο συνδεομένων μελών. Η στροφική δυσκαμψία S του ελατηρίου είναι η παράμετρος που συνδέει τη μεταβιβαζομένη ροπή Mj  προς τη σχετική στροφή f, που είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο απόλυτων στροφών στα συνδεόμενα μέλη.

Όταν αυτή η στροφική δυσκαμψία S είναι μηδέν, ή όταν είναι σχετικά μικρή, ο κόμβος κατατάσσεται  στην κατηγορία των αρθρωτών κόμβων. Αντίθετα, όταν η στροφική δυσκαμψία  S είναι άπειρη, ή όταν είναι σχετικά υψηλή, ο κόμβος κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία των άκαμπτων κόμβων. Σε όλες τις ενδιάμεσες περιπτώσεις, ο κόμβος ανήκει στην κατηγορία των ημιάκαμπτων κόμβων.

Σε ημιάκαμπτους κόμβους τα φορτία προκαλούν τόσο μια καμπτική ροπή Mj όσο και μια σχετική στροφή f  μεταξύ των συνδεομένων μελών. Η ροπή και η σχετικά στροφή συνδέονται με μία καταστατική σχέση που εξαρτάται από τις ιδιότητες του κόμβου. 
Πρέπει να γίνει κατανοητό, ότι η επίδραση της χρήσης ημιάκαμπτων κομβων αντί για αρθρωτούς ή άκαμπτους κατά τη στατική ανάλυση της κατασκευής μεταβάλλει όχι μόνο τις μετατοπίσεις, αλλά και την κατανομή και το μέγεθος των εντατικών μεγεθών σε όλη την κατασκευή. 

  Η κατάταξη από άποψη δυσκαμψίας σε άκαμπτους, ημιάκαμπτους και αρθρωτούς κόμβους γίνεται με απλή σύγκριση της δυσκαμψίας σχεδιασμού του κόμβου με δύο οριακές δυσκαμψίες. Για λόγους απλότητος τα όρια δυσκαμψίας έχουν υπολογιστεί έτσι ώστε να επιτρέπουν  άμεση σύγκριση με την αρχική δυσκαμψία σχεδιασμού του κόμβου, όποιο και αν είναι το προσομοίωμα του κόμβου που χρησιμοποιείται στη συνέχεια για την ανάλυση.


  (συνεχίζεται...)

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Και μπαίνουν τα ερωτήματα:
πώς "μετράμε" τη δυσκαμψία ενός κόμβουποια τα κανονιστικά έστω "όρια" στα οποία έχουμε μετάπτωση από δύσκαμπτο σε ημιάκαμπτο και από εκεί σε αρθρωτό.

----------


## Pappos

Θα απαντήσω λίγο υπομονή, θέλω να τα παρουσιάσω κατανοητά και όχι τόσο "επιστημονικά" για να μπορεί να γίνει συζήτηση. Για αυτό και στις εικόνες έβαλα πέρα από το θεωρητικό μοντέλο και τις εικόνες για από την "κατασκευή".

1,2 Ένας κόμβος μπορεί να ταξινομηθεί ως άκαμπτος, ονομαστικά αρθρωτός ή ημιάκαμπτος σύμφωνα με τη στροφική του δυσκαμψία, συγκρίνοντας την αρχική στροφική του δυσκαμψία Sj,ini με τα όρια που βλέπετε παρακάτω.

Γενικά ισχύει

*Όταν η στροφική δυσκαμψία S είναι μηδέν, ή όταν είναι σχετικά  μικρή, ο κόμβος κατατάσσεται  στην κατηγορία των αρθρωτών κόμβων.  Αντίθετα, όταν η στροφική δυσκαμψία  S είναι άπειρη, ή όταν είναι  σχετικά υψηλή, ο κόμβος κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία των άκαμπτων κόμβων.  Σε όλες τις ενδιάμεσες περιπτώσεις, ο κόμβος ανήκει στην κατηγορία των  ημιάκαμπτων κόμβων.*

----------


## Pappos

*Κατάταξη κόμβων ανάλογα την αντοχή τους* *και την ολκιμότητά τους*

Πέρα από την θεώρηση των κόμβων σε αρθρωτούς, άκαμπτους, ημιάκαμπτους, ο μελετητής έχει την δυνατότητα μέσα από το κανονιστικό πλαίσιο του Ευρωκώδικα 3 να κατατάξει τους κόμβους ανάλογα και με την αντοχή τους και την ολκιμότητά τους.

*1. Κατάταξη ανάλογα την ολκιμότητα*

Ανάλογα με την ολκιμότητα ή την στροφική ικανότητά τους (για την στροφική ικανότητα διαβάστε το πρώτο post) οι κόμβοι κατατάσσονται  κατά ανάλογο τρόπο όπως οι διατομές μελών, σύμφωνα με την ικανότητά ους να αντέχουν πρόωρη τοπική αστάθεια, και ειδικότερα, πρόωρη ψαθυρή αστοχία (ειδικότερα λόγω αστοχίας των κοχλιών). 
Η ολκιμότητα (ή έλλειψη ολκιμότητας) των κόμβων σε ένα πλαίσιο μπορεί να παίξει ρόλο σχετικά με το είδος της γενικής ανάλυσης που επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί. 

Μία πρακτική εφαρμογή κατάταξης κόμβων είναι να εξετασθεί εάν μπορεί να γίνει πλαστική γενική ανάλυση μέχρι τον σχηματισμό μηχανισμού κατάρρευσης της κατασκευής με πιθανό σχηματισμό πλαστικών αρθρώσεων σε μερικούς κόμβους. Πρέπει να δωθεί ιδιαίτερη προσοχή όταν πραγματοποιείται πλαστική ανάλυση στις κατηγορίες των διατομών. Ο μελετητής πρέπει  να αποφασίσει όταν  χρησιμοποιήσει ελαστική ή πλαστική μέθοδο ανάλυσης. Η πλαστική μέθοδος ανάλυσης είναι κατάλληλη μόνο υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες σχετικά με τις ιδιότητες του χάλυβα, την ταξινόμηση της διατομής των μελών και την πλαστιμότητα των συνδέσεων. 

Επίσης για την πλαστική ανάλυση πρέπει να ισχύουν και τα κριτήρια όπου μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί η πλαστική ανάλυση ανάλογα και τις ιδιότητες των υλικών όπως για παράδειγμα το διάγραμμα τάσεων-παραμορφώσεων να εμφανίζει μέγιστη παραμόρφωση  eu (που αντιστοιχεί στη μέγιστη αντοχή  fu ) τουλάχιστον 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη από την παραμόρφωση ey  που αντιστοιχεί στην τάση διαρροής  fy, η ταξινόμηση των διατομών των μελών, ιδιαίτερα όταν αναπτύσσονται πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, πρέπει γενικά να ικανοποιεί τια απαιτήσεις της κατηγορίας 1. Οι κατηγορίες 2 και 3 μπορούν επίσης να επιτραπούν όπου δεν αναπτύσσονται πλαστικές αρθρώσεις, κ.τ.λ. (δεν είναι επί του παρόντος η πλαστική ανάλυση και δεν θα μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες).
*
2. Κατάταξη ανάλογα την αντοχή των κόμβων

*Ως προς την αντοχή τους, οι κόμβοι κατατάσσονται σε "*πλήρους αντοχής*" ή "*μερικής αντοχής*" σύμφωνα με το εάν η αντοχή τους είναι τουλάχιστον ίση ή μικρότερη από αυτήν του συνδεόμενου μέλους με τη μικρότερη αντοχή. Εάν ο κόμβος είναι σύνδεση συνέχειας δοκού, η σύγκριση γίνεται με την αντοχή της δοκού σε κάμψη. Σε έναν τυπικό κόμβο δοκού-στύλου, η σύγκριση γίνεται με το μέλος που έχει τη μικρότερη αντοχή σε κάμψη στη θέση του κόμβου. Επιπλέον, όταν ο κόμβος δεν μπορεί να αναπτύξει σημαντικές ροπές, τότε κατατάσσεται στην κατηγορία των "αρθρωτών" κόμβων.

Η χρήση κατηγοριοποίησης ως προς την αντοχή συμπληρώνει αυτήν ως προς την ολκιμότητα κατά τη γενική πλαστική ανάλυση. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί, ώστε να προβλεφθεί η πιθανότητα σχηματισμού πλαστικής άρθρωσης σε κόμβους κατά τη γενική ανάλυση. 

Όταν χρησιμοποιούνται κόμβοι πλήρους αντοχής, συνήθως υποτίθεται ότι δε σχηματίζονται πλαστικές αρθρώσεις. Όμως, για να είναι αυτό εξασφαλισμένο, απαιτείται να χρησιμοποιείται κόμβος με αντοχή προσαυξημένη κατά 20%. Τούτο είναι καλό προληπτικά γιατί συχνά είναι δύσκολος ο σχεδιασμός κόμβου πλήρους αντοχής που είναι ταυτοχρόνως όλκιμος. Οι αντοχές των μελών από την άλλη είναι συχνά σημαντικότερα υψηλότερες από την τιμή σχεδιασμού.

Αρθρώσεις μπορούν να σχηματισθούν σε κόμβους μερικής αντοχής. Όταν σχηματίζεται πλαστική άρθρωση σε κόμβο μερικής αντοχής, ώστε να επιτρέπεται αύξηση των φορτίων με τον κόμβο να δρα ως πλαστική άρθρωση όταν φθάσει την πλαστική αντοχή του σε κάμψη, ο κόμβος πρέπει επίσης να είναι όλκιμος. Ευτυχώς, είναι εύκολο συνήθως να σχεδιαστούν κόμβοι μερικής αντοχής που είναι όλκιμοι. Η χρήση όλκιμων κόμβων μερικής αντοχής επιτρέπει τον εύκολο προσδιορισμό θέσεων σχηματισμού πλαστικών αρθρώσεων σε δοκούς ορόφων για παράδειγμα, και τούτο επιτρέπει τη χρήση μιας πολύ απλής άκαμπτης-πλαστικής διαδικασίας για το σχεδιασμό δοκών σε εξασφαλισμένα μη μεταθετά πλαίσια ειδικότερα (για τα μεταθετά πλαίσια δείτε Αμετάθετα/Μεταθετά πλαίσια σύμφωνα με τον Ευρωκώδικα 3)

----------


## XXX

Mα που είναι αυτό το παλικάρι να συνεχίσει το μάθημα.
Θα μπορούσε να μας πει κατευθείαν το ISBN του βιβλίου και να μην κουράζεται με σκαναρίσματα και copy-paste.

----------


## Civilian

Η απορία μου ως νέος μελετητής είναι η εξής. Σχεδιάζοντας το στατικό μοντέλο στο στατικό μας πρόγραμμα, θεωρούμε κάποιους κόμβους άκαμπτους και κάποιους αρθρωτούς και με τα εντατικά μεγέθη που προκύπτουν σχεδιάζουμε την κάθε σύνδεση χωριστά. Αφού σχεδιάσουμε τη σύνδεσή μας, πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε τη στροφική της δυσκαμψία για να δούμε ότι όντως λειτουργεί ως άρθρωση, όπως θεωρήθηκε στο στατικό μοντέλο; Αν ναι, ο υπολογισμός αυτός γίνεται στο χέρι;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι έχεις πάκτωση και από τον υπολογισμό της στροφικής δυσκαμψίας προκύπτει σύνδεση τέμνουσας, τότε πρέπει να γυρίσεις στο στατικό μοντέλο να αλλάξεις το είδος της στήριξης και να επαναϋπολογίσεις τα εντατικά μεγέθη και ξανά μανά τα ίδια.

Είναι δυνατόν, όσο και να το παιδεύεις να μη βγαίνει η ρημάδα η σύνδεση ως πάκτωση.

----------


## Civilian

Ρωτάω γιατί υπολογισμό συνδέσεων κάνω σπάνια στο στατικό πρόγραμμα.. Απλά χρησιμοποιώ κατά κύριο λόγο τις τυπικές συνδέσεις και οι υπολογισμοί γίνονται είτε στο χέρι, είτε από έτοιμους πίνακες, επομένως απ' όσο καταλαβαίνω θα πρέπει να ελέγχω και τη στροφική δυσκαμψία..

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι όλα τα στατικά προγράμματα για μεταλλικές κατασκευές έχουν και τα αντίστοιχα πρόσθετα για έλεγχο συνδέσεων όπου υπολογίζεται και η στροφική δυσκαμψία.
Το Dlubal που χρησιμοποιείς έχει βέβαια τέτοια εργαλεία, τα οποία προφανώς δεν είναι στο πακέτο που έχεις.

Οι έλεγχοι στο χέρι (βλ. π.χ. excel) είναι επίπονοι, ακόμα και αν έχεις ξοδέψει αρκετές εργατοώρες για να φτιάξεις μόνος σου σχετικά προγράμματα διότι είναι επίπονη η όλων μεταφορά των εντατικών μεγεθών, των φορτίσεσων και των συνδυασμών τους.
Εκτός βέβαια εάν κι αυτό το έχεις αυτοματοποιήσει εκμεταλλευόμενος τις δυνατότητες του κυρίως προγράμματος!

----------


## Civilian

Το RStab έχει όντως πολλά πρόσθετα για συνδέσεις και τα έχουμε όλα είναι η αλήθεια, απλά όταν οι μελέτες είναι πάνω κάτω του ίδιου τύπου και έχει ήδη γίνει μια τυποποίηση, είναι ελάχιστες αυτές που όντως θέλουν υπολογισμό. Θα ήθελα πάντως να φτιάξω μερικά excels.. Για κατασκευαστικούς λόγους πάντως, αν για παράδειγμα έχω 100 συνδέσεις IPE160 σε ΗΕΑ240 λύνω μόνο αυτή με τα μεγαλύτερα εντατικά μεγέθη και οι υπόλοιπες γίνονται ίδιες.. Φαντάζομαι κάνετε και εσείς το ίδιο..;

----------


## Xάρης

Εύλογο και προφανές.
Δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος συνάδελφος κάθεται και λύνει κάθε σύνδεση π.χ. σ' ένα τυπικό πλαίσιο, διαφορετικά.
Ένα άλλωστε από τα πλεονεκτήματα των μεταλλικών κατασκευών είναι και η τυποποίηση.

----------

Civilian

----------

